# Noisy Madone



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey everyone - Just got back on my bike today for the first time in 4 weeks, atrocious I know.

Anyways, every time I get out of the saddle and hammer, there's a lot of "creaking"? What is going on? 

It's not a specific gear, I tried both the small chain ring and the big dog, all gears in the cassette, same creaking.. especially on the down stroke of my right foot. I thought maybe the handle bars, but after riding lightly on them nothing changed. 

It's definitely in sync with the pedal stroke. It sounds like its something in the frame or bottom bracket... 

It's a Trek Madone 5.2 It's about 4 years old. I'm a fatty-boom-ba-lately.. or a clydesdale.. weighing in at 215 on a 56" bike.

Anyone got anything this? So do the lugs "creak" after time? Do carbons have a weight limit?


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

First thing: Check your quick releases. Make sure they are tight. Sometimes they'll creak like crazy if they are a little loose. Then, move on to the other things.


----------



## Munk69 (Mar 10, 2011)

Your weight is not the issue. I am a very healthy 218 and my Madone is rock solid. 

Quick releases are always the first place to look. From there, then I would say take it back to the shop and see if you can replicate the noise on a trainer with the mechanic watching. 

Creaking could mean a lot of things so you have to take it step by step. 

Good luck!


----------



## philbennett (Jan 20, 2012)

Likely crank, possibly pedals. Just think through which parts are spinning at that RPM.


----------



## Seagoon (Nov 22, 2009)

Check cleat on right shoe


----------



## MadisonBiker (Feb 3, 2012)

Check your pedal & crankarm tightness on your crankset, and your bottom bracket tightness (and while you are at it, remove, clean, grease, and reinstall the crankset and BB). I had a similar issue, put in a new BB and that cured it. Obviously, your problem could be different. Good luck!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The newer Bontrager skewers are easy to under-tighten and do cause some serious creaks.


----------



## jheeno (Jun 28, 2011)

worth a try but my creak ended up being the crank rubbing against my shoe


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

i went through the same thing this past fall.....i swore it was the BB, then the crank.....would have bet everything on it.......turns out it was the pedal


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

G'day everyone, I pulled of and re-lubed everything - headset, BB, crank, pedals. Ran like a dream, no mystery noises-creeks or squeaks. Until about 2 days after I rode in the rain again. Then the creaks came back for about the first 45 mins of my ride, then went away. I think it's definitely something to do with BB and pressed bearings. I'll keep working it, but it gets annoying.


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

on my last few rides i started to notice a "whooshing" sound everytime i pedaled. i always thought it was normal but lately its been getting louder. i guess i should bring it into the lbs and have them re-lube my BB. i think i read on rbr, that this is common for madones?


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

I only noticed it after a very wet ride. I pulled it out and lubed it up very good last time (I thought it was a bit excessive) - but it worked, no issues since.


----------



## Statmtb (Jul 20, 2010)

I just picked up a 2011 5.1 and the QR levers rattle like crazy--drives me nuts. Once you close them they are locked in, but the levers have some wiggle to them. Stupid design!!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

It means you aren't tightening them enough.... it is a weird how much you have to tighten them to not rattle or click.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

rose.johnp said:


> Hey everyone - Just got back on my bike today for the first time in 4 weeks, atrocious I know.
> 
> Anyways, every time I get out of the saddle and hammer, there's a lot of "creaking"? What is going on?
> 
> ...


A friend of mine is having this exact problem on his brand new Madone 6.9SSL. He works at a bike shop and they've gone over that thing a number of times. He's annoyed because on our Saturday morning rides, he can't surprise anyone with an attack. 

When/if they figure the problem out, I'll be sure to come back to report.


----------



## bentvalve (Sep 6, 2010)

my new 6.9 ssljust started that too. i think im bout done with trek..this is the second bike in 2 years with problems..shifting problems and now noises.wow...does it ever end? don


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Seriously... the most common noise with those is skewers that aren't tight enough. The funky new skewer design requires them to be tighter than people are accustomed to. If they are 'normal' amount of tight, it will creak.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

All I can think about when I see the title of this thread is that it's about a punch-drunk, third-rate boxer.


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

Statmtb said:


> I just picked up a 2011 5.1 and the QR levers rattle like crazy--drives me nuts. Once you close them they are locked in, but the levers have some wiggle to them. Stupid design!!


Trek recalled a bunch of those qr's due to rattling(NOT A SAFETY ISSUE). If your 11 5.1 skewers are rattling a lot, go have serial numbers checked vs. recall.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Bike shop replaced both QR skewers on my '11 Trek due to the annoying rattle.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

My bladed spokes rub together on climbs making noise, it even sounds like the BB, after riding in the rain several times squeezes always appear, seat mast, seat..


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

I had my Madone 4.7 for about 5 yrs and it too started creaking...I fixed it with a Pinarello Due.


----------



## wetPNWbiker (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a 2010 Madone 5.1. I have chased down creeking noises since I bought it, some I have fixed, some I live with. You can get creeking noises from your water bottle cages - easy fix with some double sided neopreen tape between the cage and the frame to act as a shock absorbing gasket. The sloppy tolerances between the seat mast and the seat cap are another source of rattle you have to live with. I just blew out the bottom bearing of my heaset. When I took it apart it became obvious that the engineers were relying on some pretty tight tolerances between parts manufactured by two companys. Once the headset starts to rattle a little its only a matter of time before it blows a bearing.

I am becoming less impressed with my Madone as time passes. I like the Pinarello solution.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

my look pedals have always squeeked ... whether it be my old 296s or my new KEO bladess


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Issue resolved- lubed the bolts on me shoes. Easy fix, haven't had any issues since.


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

ive been hearing a lot of noise coming from the BB area for a while already, a couple of sundays ago it started squeaking when i was in the small chainring. so i finally brought it into the shop. they took the bb apart and lubed it up. squeaking and noise is gone and seems to crank a bit smoother.


----------

